

Facing criticism in Entreprenuership﻿ - ing33k
http://drcpchinmaya.blogspot.in/2013/12/be-spongebob-during-criticism.html

======
dkersten
_Articles cite qualities such as not being able to work for someone, being
innovative, not being able to take instructions and not being able to digest
feedback and criticism among others_

I'm not sure which articles the author was reading, but if those are the
qualities of entrepreneurs being listed, I wouldn't put much value on those
articles at all. Digesting feedback and criticism, at least, are very
important core traits of successful entrepreneurs and a key part of building
the right thing. Not being abke to work for others and not being able to take
instruction may be the reason many people look to entrepreneurship, but are
hardly traits that make one _successful_. I'd argue that it likely makes it
harder to be successful.

Being innovative is important, can't argue with that, but knowing when to be
innovative and when not is something that often cones from feedback. Often
innovation is actually a distraction.

Then again, the author says it's a list of "how to know you're an
entrepreneur" and maybe a large number of entrepreneurs (especially the less
successful ones) do indeed exhibit these traits.

